# Stock tuners on Art & Lutherie guitars?



## moonexe (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey, I was looking into buying rosewood knobs(to match the fingerboard and bridge) for the tuners on my A&L Folk, but I've been unable to find any sort of info on said tuners. I emailed them, but no reply so far. Does anyone here know what kind of buttons I should be buying for these?


----------



## fceltia (Feb 7, 2013)

Try BezDez on Ebay. I have delt with them and they are reasonable. The knobs are a pretty common size. You can always do a search on Ebay. Just remember if you replace the tuners as well you may need to drill new holes. KTF


----------

